# ANTI-BSL pictures.... Add yours! :)



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi folks, lets post our anti-BSL pictures here for all to see. We all know our breeds are fabulous, lets show the world.... or at least those brave or smart enough to stop in and look around. *

Here are a few of mine

































more....*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

There are a few to start... Lets see yours too![/b]


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*Uallis says "I like to make people's work day a little less boring..."*










*"I also like to visit kids too"* Sorry no pictures of the kids, confidentiality...










*"Most important though...I like to make my Mommy laugh..."*


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

How wonderful.

These pictures are fabulous.

Thanks.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

What does BSL mean?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Jessieanne said:


> What does BSL mean?


BSl stand for Breed Specific Laws. http://www.understand-a-bull.com/ I a great Anti-BSL site


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Jessieanne BSL means Breed Specific Legislation. It is the term used for banning certain breeds of dogs. Pit Bulls, Rottweilers, Mastiffs, German Shepherds, Dobermans and many more breeds are affected by BSL. People who own these dogs and are responsible owners are always in fear of the impact BSL could have on their much loved family members. We all love our dogs no matter what the general public might think of them.


Here are some more of mine.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

All we want to do is PLAY!!!!!!!









All i want to do is HANGOUT









Look at this face! As cute and loveable as any other family member!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"Whatdya mean anyone with possible GSD blood is banned? " (oh yes, Kim was denied for an apt for this reason)









This girl was in a place she's never been with people's never seen (ie. my house with me)...terrifying, hm?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

"Best of friends...even if one is considered a monster by some."









Dexter: "If I had been taken to the shelter, I would have been killed just because I look a certain way."
Chloe: "They'd have done what?! And they call _us_ beasts!"









And who can resist a Pittie smile?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here are a few I made up just for this thread!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Darkmoon those are awesome !! Your pics too Inga 

Here are a couple of my daughter and her best friends


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hunter is a shepherd/cattledog mix and can look pretty fierce, which causes him to get some unnecessary fear. 

I don't techinically have a BSL breed, but I'm all for standing up for them! Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

K9companions said:


> Hunter is a shepherd/cattledog mix and can look pretty fierce, which causes him to get some unnecessary fear.
> 
> I don't techinically have a BSL breed, but I'm all for standing up for them! Nice pictures everyone!


Actually many Cattle dogs are being banned also with BSLs because of their nipping issues and herding instinct.

BSLs do not just cover Bully breeds, Italy recently just got rid of their BSL that included over 90 breeds.

BSL isn't something that only "Bully" breed owners or "fighting dog breed" owners need to worry about. Before you know it, all breeds will be banned. 

This is why every dog owner needs to stand up and fight. That is how Italy started, with only 15, then kept adding and adding until they were up around 90ish, now they are back down to 17...


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Loving these photos, everybody -- TFS!! I don't have a breed in danger of such awful legislation (yet!), but they might change their minds if they met my 6-year-old Poodle... she talks a big game and has terrified a pittie or two in her day!!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

(Belle 1st day home, we waited till she was tired and all calm to introduce her to Whiskies, well turns out she was too tired, haha, she ended up falling asleep)








(Belle @ 9 1/2 years...a few weeks ago)








(Belle and Hankie Pankie napping)









one I made last xmas for a contest


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, one more...

Belle and her best dog friend (Elly)


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My Rotty could never have been near that without attacking. He was mad for grapes.



Puppy_love_122 said:


>


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh GREAT pictures everyone. I love them all! We have so many more people with breeds that are on the verge of being banned or already are in some areas. I would LOVE to see a lot more pictures on this thread.

Darkmoon those are calendar worthy. IMO


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Actually many Cattle dogs are being banned also with BSLs because of their nipping issues and herding instinct.
> 
> BSLs do not just cover Bully breeds, Italy recently just got rid of their BSL that included over 90 breeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had heard something about a rising fear of nipping herding dogs. But mostly people shy away from the shepherd part of Hunter. I'm hoping they never realize the cattledog fear around my place or Hunter will have "two bad parts". In my eyes, I just see ONE great dog.....


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Inga said:


> Darkmoon those are calendar worthy. IMO


I agree! I would buy a Nubs calender in a heartbeat!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Alright, this is weird but I had posted more pics and they just up and disappeared. If they all of a sudden show up again, I am sorry for the double post. Anyway, here are a few more pics.*





































*Alright now, C'mon. I want to see a lot more people posting here. I love all of what I have seen so far, they are GREAT!*


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

It's me again popping in to say how much these photos make my day and break my heart at the same time at the thought of BSL.

If any of you wonderful "dangerous" breed owners live in metro Atlanta, I would be happy to donate a portrait session (I'm a professional photographer)... it's always good to have more photos of sweet cuddly "dangerous" breeds to help the cause!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> It's me again popping in to say how much these photos make my day and break my heart at the same time at the thought of BSL.
> 
> If any of you wonderful "dangerous" breed owners live in metro Atlanta, I would be happy to donate a portrait session (I'm a professional photographer)... it's always good to have more photos of sweet cuddly "dangerous" breeds to help the cause!


Dang! That is so nice of you MrsJohnnyG. I sure wish I lived closer, I would take you up on it. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

k. Although Jake is not around - proof how wonderful he was.

He didn't scare this bagpiper! For some reason Jake was so intrigued with the music. .










Chill'n with my nephew in the shade.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LuvmyRotti said:


> k. Although Jake is not around - proof how wonderful he was.
> 
> He didn't scare this bagpiper! For some reason Jake was so intrigued with the music. .
> 
> ...


He was probably just wondering if the rumors were right. Nothing under the kilt? LOL

Lovely pics LuvmyRotti


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> It's me again popping in to say how much these photos make my day and break my heart at the same time at the thought of BSL.
> 
> If any of you wonderful "dangerous" breed owners live in metro Atlanta, I would be happy to donate a portrait session (I'm a professional photographer)... it's always good to have more photos of sweet cuddly "dangerous" breeds to help the cause!


Hmm. that's only a 18 hours drive  Thanks for that offer  I hope someone is able to take you up on it.

I'm bored again tonight, so I just may have to make up some more.



Mdawn said:


> I agree! I would buy a Nubs calender in a heartbeat!



Lol, If I did something like that all profits would go to my local shelter that allowed me to adopt him. A DF calender might be a better choice with donations going to one or 2 shelters.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Those pics really are fantastic, DM 

Everyone's dogs look very loveable lol


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would love to see some more pitties on here... 

Rotties are terrific and I would _never_ snub my nose at one... In-fact, yesterday when I went in to get some doggie and fishie stuff, I saw a Rottie, up close for the second time. I kept saying, "_Hello, puppie_," and he'd turn his big, brick of a head, left and right, and left and his little nub was just going a mile a minute.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah, and I am wondering where are the German Shepherds? How about the Mastiffs, Doberman, American Bull dogs? Lots of others, I can't wait to see. Don't make me post MORE pictures. lol*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> *Yeah, and I am wondering where are the German Shepherds? How about the Mastiffs, Doberman, American Bull dogs? Lots of others, I can't wait to see. Don't make me post MORE pictures. lol*


Mastiffs? Those big babies?? I think I have one of them laying on my feet snoring right now......
Real dangerous, this boy....His cheers for the Steelers are Vicious...









He hates the Doctor........









He's always foaming at the mouth...*rolleyes*









Oh...and DEFINITELY don't let him near Children.........








(He might just smother her with love *wink*)

Great pics, everyone--sorry, I just don't have it in me to be as creative as some of you lol


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

SDO- that last picture of Otis and Abby sleeping is priceless!! I love it!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> SDO- that last picture of Otis and Abby sleeping is priceless!! I love it!


Thanks M  They always lay like that--she started putting his leg over her when he was almost her size, now he just does it when she snuggles in there--They are best buddies, no doubt about it


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sug, that last picture of Otis and Abby is my favorite. And you know that NO ONE would ever hurt his baby girl. And soon he'll have another little one to protect. Can't wait to see those pictures...that big lug with a bitty baby!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't we just be civilized about this BSL? I'm obviously not a monster, it's just some people don't know how to handle an intelligent creature like me. 

Thought I'd add mine, as I have seen cattle dogs on a few lists. Makes me sad.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

These are from zimandtakandgrrandmimi. She can't upload currently so I'm doing it for her.

A boy's best friend:




Come on guys and gals. Lets see some more!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont have a BSL breed but just wanted to say that this is an awesome thread! Im loving the pics, keep 'em coming


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This is how Alvin feels about BSL:










We are getting ready to celebrate the end of BSL!










Alvin says no breed is bad...and no color is, either. Love a black dog!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

I can see where this is headed. Here is my Australian Shepherd's vicious attack on my son.




























After that big meal, he needed a nap...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wow! There are some great pictures on here. We have a lot of members on this dog forum with dogs that are currently on breed ban lists all over. Do you have any pictures that represent your dogs well? How do you feel about BSL and why? Let's see them, and hear from you. *


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess Fergus probably puts me on "the list". You can see why he would be:

Here he is, ready to attack









Here he's playing coy









And finally, destroying the evidence from his last victim.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's the vicious beast, sitting next to the magical blue pony. Because that's what mean dogs do









How Trent feels about BSL


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful! 










Ack! 










Wut?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the beach just like my other friends



Those are from San Diego's dog beach  it's so wonderful to see dogs of all breeds running on that beach.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AkiraleShiba said:


> I like the beach just like my other friends
> 
> 
> 
> Those are from San Diego's dog beach  it's so wonderful to see dogs of all breeds running on that beach.


*AkiraleShiba I can't see your pictures for some reason. Everyone else these pictures are all GREAT! Keep them coming... Please!*


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I see them but sometimes the server I am using has its ups and downs


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

I smell a problem with BSL...









Sorry

lol Sorry, she's not necesarily affected b BSL, but..yeah.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are mine:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh How wonderful to see so many new ones from today. I love, love, love them all. Keep them coming, please.*


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

We think Mayzie might be a Boxer mix but we've had people who are convinced she's APBT (and she might have some of that too). Regardless, if BSL were to come to town, she would probably fall into the "Pit bull-type" dog category). And as you can see below, she definitely should be feared.

She kills harmless stuffies










She steals your Starbucks coffee right out of your hand










She takes all the best sleeping places










I mean, just look at that face! We live in fear for our lives every second.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

I grew up with a Rottweiler and a Pitbull/Lab Mix - who looked just like Santa's Little Helper from the Simpsons - and they were the biggest babies ever! I could never imagine either dog hurting anyone.
Both are now deceased, but they were wonderful dogs.

Where I live now, our neighbors have a dog who looks like our old dog who was a Pitbull/Lab and her name is Reagan, which, ironically, is my youngest daughter's name...only spelled different. When I walk over to the fence to pet her when she is outside, I swear she smiles at me. She shows her teeth, but not in an aggressive way...it's like she is smiling at me. The same neighbor also has a big dog named Zeus. I think he might be a Great Dane and lab mix because he is HUGE!! My little YorkiePoo runs up to the fence when they are outside and just wants to play with him...Zeus's tail wags back and forth and he just sniffs the heck right out of Benny!
I have three girls...ages 6, 5, and 3 and they go by the fence and talk to the dogs all the time and try to pet them and I have no fears whatsoever. It's a shame that these dogs get such a bad rep.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

BSL a plot by the evil cats to go from taking over the dog beds to taking over the world 

Here is what she thinks of BSL 









The best dog a kid could ask for.









Mr mom the baby sitter


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Chick sitter









I hate BSL









I love my family


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Dangerous.....who me?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I love my family


Geez!..Ashana is bigger than i thought Spicy!!!

Great Anti BSL pics,all of them.


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't take away my family.








How does this look scary and aggressive?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Them all! Keep them coming, Keep them coming, Please!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't ban me Bro!!










If only I could get up off this bed...











I chew paper, not people!











I eats snow!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Found some more...


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

What fabulous pictures!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I just got my furever home, don't take me away!









Hope is safe, Texas passed a statewide anti BSL law, only grandfathered municipal BSL laws can exist I believe.

My city law is if a dog bites someone it has to be registered as such and chipped and separate laws then apply on how you must control and keep it from then on.

Hope here doesn't seem to have an aggressive bone in her body, unless your a squirrel.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I like playing with my small friends



So silly



I taste good


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This is one of my favorite pictures:










Me and my rottie friend when I was a kid.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laurelin, I gotta find some of when I was a kid and my Rottie girl. Your picture reminds me of that. Very cute.

I love all of these pictures. They are just sort of fun to post aren't they?

I hope to see a lot more.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

This is so sad. Read this Craig's List posting in my area where I live:

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/pet/1146559640.html 

They are going to put these poor babies to sleep


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Nothin' fancy, but a good picture of my dog.









All my GSD is good at these days is licking the boogers out of my nose. Hopefully the BSL people will take that into environmental consideration... I save a lot of Kleenex this way. 









Kiera & Shelby snuggling on the couch. You can tell that my cat, Shelby, is terrified...


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

This is an old picture of my late Max and my daughter...

What? Ban me? Who woulda thought?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bump....* I think there are a lot more of you that might like to contribute to this thread. It is fun to show off our lovely dogs, if nothing else. 
Here are a few more of mine.


----------

